# Starting Build - Aluminum Boron 179 Chris Morejohn Design



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

I'm starting Chris Morejohn's Aluminum Boron 179 design. I'm going to be documenting my build here.

-Neil


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh man. Definitely following.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

You are a man of many talents Padre. Can’t wait to get a ride in it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesome -- really looking forward to following along. What aluminum are you using? Where are you building?


----------



## backcountrypaul (Aug 6, 2016)

WOW, you are a talented man, just wanted to know how much is the projected weight going to be?? Looks great I'll be watching and best of luck!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

How about that Academy five gallon bucket being the perfect height? Nice job, following.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

sweet...


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

No you didn’t!

Looking forward to you getting miggy with it


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

got my attention.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

This is gonna be fun...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Definitely watching your progress. Where are your home waters?


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

Wow...I'm thrilled to see all the excitement. The estimated weight for the hull is 615lbs. I'm using 5086 Aluminum. I'm building near Lafayette, LA.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Concfishes were SO 2019.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

So Chris' blog says it should draft 6" @1400lbs. So 615# hull call it 257# if you use an f70, 45lb battery, 100 pounds rigging and misc (steering, platform etc) and 100lb for a good load of fuel you're at 1,117. I know Npetit, he's not a fattie like me, so he should be in good shape. If Chris' estimate is correct, real deal fishing with 2 guys and gear, he'll probably be sub 7"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Now you opened a can of worms. You will be obligated to post updates twice a day or subscribers will start questioning what happened to the build. I love aluminum.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting build. Been told I can’t weld on my welded aluminum trailer and here we are with a welded boat. BS. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Interesting build. Been told I can’t weld on my welded aluminum trailer and here we are with a welded boat. BS. Keep the pics coming!



My Blue Rock trailer under my old Beavertail was aluminum and all welded. Drug that thing around for thousands and thousands of miles. Heck, a single trip down I - 10 through LA back in the day, should have ripped it apart. Nary a problem ever. Truth is that with most of these lightweight skiffs we're not asking a well built trailer to do a whole lot.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

My apologies for our Louisiana Roads they rival those of the worst 3rd world countries. On my last trip to Hopedale making that little route through N. Claiborne and Franklin Ave. felt like it was ripping my trailer and boat apart, HWY 90 will do the same. Next trip I'm taking the longer route up Paris Rd to 610 to 10, screw pulling a boat over the city streets of NOLA


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

If I could "like" a thread more than once I'd use it on this one!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet man


----------



## Rural (Dec 16, 2019)

awesome start!


----------



## Andrewhove (Aug 22, 2020)

I’ve been thinking about doing this for a few months. Awesome to see a build thread. A few questions: 

1. what’s your welding setup? 
2. where did you source the aluminum? 
3. If you don’t mind me asking, what did you end up paying a shop to cut it all out?

Can’t wait to see the progress. I think this is a fascinating niche that could get a lot of people a quality skiff without the insane 600+ hours into a morejohn Fiberglas one off build.


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

I'm welding with a Miller Mig Welder. I sourced all the aluminum from Pierce Aluminum in Broussard, LA. I got it cut at a company in Scott called Del Corp for around $1000.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Yep, following now too! Looks great so far!🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

If you don't mind me asking, what would be a ballpark estimate for the material?


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

🍿


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

Pole Position said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what would be a ballpark estimate for the material?


The aluminum sheets would costs about $4000ish. Plus the trailer, paint, rigging, motor, etc.


----------



## Rural (Dec 16, 2019)

If I may guess...

Are you going to raptor line the inside hull bow?

What motors are in your top 3? F70, small honda, small tohatsu

Do you plan lightish or plan on accessories? So much room for activities. Skipping the Center console and going yeti with grab bar?

Decking choice? Raptor liner?

Awlgrip etch and primer and topcoat on the hull? Something easier to repair?


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

Rural said:


> If I may guess...
> 
> Are you going to raptor line the inside hull bow?
> 
> ...


I’m planning on a F70 Yamaha, a power pole, and a center console. I’m planning on painting the boat and the inside hull bow. I might cover it with Seadek or Hydro-Turf.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Tack and bond, or full welds?


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

RJTaylor said:


> Tack and bond, or full welds?


Full welds


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Spool gun? I've never tried to MIG aluminum but have always been interested in it.


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

I’m actually using a push/pull Miller system.


----------



## Troutale87 (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

Now that we survived Hurricane Laura, I’m getting back to working on the boat. I’ve got the transom braces, supports, and transom tacked in place. Time to start installing all the frames.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

glad to hear you made it through the storm unscathed!


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

Got all the frames prepped and tacked half of them in place. Hoping to finish the frames tomorrow.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Killer


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

What grade is your filler metal?


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> What grade is your filler metal?


I’m think it’s 5356.


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

I got more frames put in today.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

npettit said:


> I’m think it’s 5356.


Good choice. It's not as easy to run as 4043 but better mechanicals if it works well. 

Watch for longitudinal cracking with the 5356 on any butt joints or outside fillets, if you see that it's becoming a problem run more gas or consider 4043.

Really excited to see this thing come together!


----------



## Bluegills (Jan 31, 2020)

Any updates on this rascal?


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

I got back on it. Installed the guts and started wrapping the sides. It’s coming together nicely.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Awesome! How thick on you bottom, transom, and sides? 

You will be able to hand that down to your grandchildren!


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

I forgot to ask if you are adding a tunnel?


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

Thank you. The bottom is 1/8”, the transom is 1/2” where the motor mounts, and the sides are 1/8”. Most of the frames that brace it are 3/16” or 3/8”. I’m not putting a tunnel.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

good to see you back in action, Neil. Looking good!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

well done padre! truly one of a kind build. 

keep us in the loop


----------



## Bluegills (Jan 31, 2020)

Glad to see this is going again!!!


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)




----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Curious to how you decided on the thickness of your plate. Did that come with your plans or did you just choose on your own? Mostly curious about the bottom and sides.

Really nice workmanship!!


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks great! 
If those Flex-Seal freaks see this they'll want you to finish the bottom with a front door screen.
Covered in FS of course...

Can't wait to see those welds! I expect stacks of dimes knocked over.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

I should really learn to weld aluminum.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I dabble with the TIG welder every once in a while. But you wouldn't want to TIG weld that whole bad boy.


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

MudSkipper said:


> Curious to how you decided on the thickness of your plate. Did that come with your plans or did you just choose on your own? Mostly curious about the bottom and sides.
> 
> Really nice workmanship!!


The thickness of the plates all come in the design plans. Everything is spec’d out in the plans. Nathan does a great job answering any questions throughout the process.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

Making more progress. Got the back side finished. Just a little fitting needed to finish tacking the bottom plates.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that's some pretty thick plate.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

npettit said:


> Making more progress. Got the back side finished. Just a little fitting needed to finish tacking the bottom plates.


Need some Updates on this project!


----------



## Rural (Dec 16, 2019)

also, rigging plans would be interesting. where do you plan on mounting the battery and tank?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep this will be interesting


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Any updates?


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I talked to npetit a couple of days ago. He's made a good bit of progress, got a lot of seams fully welded up, but he's about to be in the middle of a move so he'll be busy for a bit. I'll nag him to get some more photos up.


----------



## TitusP777 (Jun 8, 2021)

redchaser said:


> I talked to npetit a couple of days ago. He's made a good bit of progress, got a lot of seams fully welded up, but he's about to be in the middle of a move so he'll be busy for a bit. I'll nag him to get some more photos up.


I check back each week for progress as I’ve really been thinking about doing this build but wanted to see the lines…. Also my buddies shop isn’t put together for another 6 months thanks to Covid


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

How are the seams welded? Is it all from the outside or is some of it welded from the inside?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Want to see one of these done so badly


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I'd love to know material cost on something like this. I know what sheet aluminum costs, but hard to tell exactly how much is in this build along with how well all the frames would nest to be laser cut out with minimal waste


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> I'd love to know material cost on something like this. I know what sheet aluminum costs, but hard to tell exactly how much is in this build along with how well all the frames would nest to be laser cut out with minimal waste


Nevermind, I re-read the whole post and saw the numbers. I love the lines on that thing.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Just doing my weekly check in


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

Been making some progress. Sorry for the delays. I’ve got the outside welded and the boat flipped and set for the inside. It’s really coming together nicely.


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

m32825 said:


> How are the seams welded? Is it all from the outside or is some of it welded from the inside?


The seams are welded first on the outside then also on the inside


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Looking good, Any idea how tall the sides are?


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

That is some kind of sweet. My favorite boat material. Life time!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Have you weighed it at all yet? I saw you were planning on ~600# hull weight. That seems like a lot for a bare hull. My hull is roughly the same size and 95% of the metal is in place and I couldn't imagine it weighs more than 450# tops.


----------



## Bluegills (Jan 31, 2020)

bob_esper said:


> Have you weighed it at all yet? I saw you were planning on ~600# hull weight. That seems like a lot for a bare hull. My hull is roughly the same size and 95% of the metal is in place and I couldn't imagine it weighs more than 450# tops.


What kind of boat do you have? Aluminum?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Bluegills said:


> What kind of boat do you have? Aluminum?


yes there is a build thread for it on it here.


----------



## Bluegills (Jan 31, 2020)

bob_esper said:


> yes there is a build thread for it on it here.


Yep just found it . A+ keep up the good work


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

is all that oil canning on the gunnels going to lay flat?


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

bob_esper said:


> Have you weighed it at all yet? I saw you were planning on ~600# hull weight. That seems like a lot for a bare hull. My hull is roughly the same size and 95% of the metal is in place and I couldn't imagine it weighs more than 450# tops.


I haven't weighed it. I'm just going off the specs Nathan gave me. It has a lot of decks and hatches which will increase the weight.


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

bob_esper said:


> Looking good, Any idea how tall the sides are?


I don't know. I'll measure it next time I go work on it.


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

devrep said:


> is all that oil canning on the gunnels going to lay flat?


Yes I'll be able to fix it pretty easily. I just need to unscrew the top plate and rescrew it, which I had to do anyway to change the type of screws. It's all spec'd out in the plans. It was my mistake. Everywhere that it's oil canning is a spot where I undid the screws to enable it to lay flat on the wooden frame. I should have made the frame and screws on the top plate fit together, and I wouldn't have this minor problem.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

How’s she coming along? Any updates?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Just doing my bi-monthly check in lol.


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Can’t wait to see the finished product


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Need and update!


----------



## Garage Specialty! (Jun 24, 2021)

Looks great


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

npettit said:


> Yes I'll be able to fix it pretty easily. I just need to unscrew the top plate and rescrew it, which I had to do anyway to change the type of screws. It's all spec'd out in the plans. It was my mistake. Everywhere that it's oil canning is a spot where I undid the screws to enable it to lay flat on the wooden frame. I should have made the frame and screws on the top plate fit together, and I wouldn't have this minor problem.


Was this minor problem the reason for no updates in six months? I was digging it!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Was this minor problem the reason for no updates in six months? I was digging it!


I talked to Npettit the other day. He's made more progress on the boat, but he's been busy, he got a new work assignment that moved him and piled a bunch of work on him.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

redchaser said:


> I talked to Npettit the other day. He's made more progress on the boat, but he's been busy, he got a new work assignment that moved him and piled a bunch of work on him.


Documenting and posting a build thread is exhausting on top of doing the actual work, been there.


----------



## bryan.w (Dec 15, 2020)

looking sharp.


----------



## npettit (May 5, 2014)

Sorry life’s been crazy with a new job. Productively using my Mardi Gras holiday to make some progress.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Glad to see you are still making progress and sharing it.


----------



## Bluegills (Jan 31, 2020)

Glad to see this thing still going Can’t wait to see it finished. Is this the only one being built? Anybody know?


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

sweet man look forward to watching this build


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Looks good man


----------



## blpthree (Aug 19, 2021)

Stoked to see how this one turns out!


----------



## nirv996 (8 mo ago)

Following this awesome build...looking forward to the next update.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Just checkin in. . . .


----------

